# Directv Cinema Plus



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dmovies100810.htm

According to this article a new service called Directv Cinema Plus launched today. I this anything new? It says it offers 4000 tv shows and movies to download through your internet connection. I thought we already had something like this. I haven't been able to access my dvr today so has anyone else been able to try this.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

mkdtv21 said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dmovies100810.htm
> 
> According to this article a new service called Directv Cinema Plus launched today. I this anything new? It says it offers 4000 tv shows and movies to download through your internet connection. I thought we already had something like this. I haven't been able to access my dvr today so has anyone else been able to try this.


Seems to be more VOD movies / shows and d* may be trying to push VOD to people who may not know about it as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It's the combination of what you had via DirecTV On Demand and PPV movies. It's all in one place now.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"RunnerFL" said:


> It's the combination of what you had via DirecTV On Demand and PPV movies. It's all in one place now.


Had yesterday yes. Had a month ago. No. They added a LOT of stuff in the last month or so.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Had yesterday yes. Had a month ago. No. They added a LOT of stuff in the last month or so.


I've poked around in there a bit, no new channels have added DOD content and those that already were there really haven't added much more content at all.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> It's the combination of what you had via DirecTV On Demand and PPV movies. It's all in one place now.


Sort of. What they've done is separate and feature all of the on demand and most of the PPV content. Cinema (channel 1100) is what's available from the satellite, and is an easier way to browse the Cinema channels. Cinema Plus (channel 1000) requires an internet connection and is what was just called On Demand before, but in a prettier wrapper. They've also renamed the ICK (internet connection kit) to the Cinema Connection Kit. It seems silly, but from a marketing viewpoint, I think it's easier to explain to the non-technological customer.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

balboadave said:


> Sort of. What they've done is separate and feature all of the on demand and most of the PPV content. Cinema (channel 1100) is what's available from the satellite, and is an easier way to browse the Cinema channels. Cinema Plus (channel 1000) requires an internet connection and is what was just called On Demand before, but in a prettier wrapper. They've also renamed the ICK (internet connection kit) to the Cinema Connection Kit. It seems silly, but from a marketing viewpoint, I think it's easier to explain to the non-technological customer.


From what I can tell it looks most (except for pre-recorded content) of DirecTV Cinema and Cinema Plus are VOD downloads over the internet. With all Cinema programs being PPV and Cinema Plus simply list the entire library, both PPV and free.

I notice now though all PPV VOD selections are only in 1080P HD, and that with the exception of MGM movie downloads, all free HD downloads are in 1080i of course.

What I still cannot quite figure out though is what programs are on the reserved space of the HDD on the HD-DVRs that is pushed down over the satellite ?

I know on the SD-DVR units its the "Top Movies Now" category, but the HD-DVRs have no such tab under "My Playlist."

Can we assume they are simply the HD versions of the same programs pushed onto the SD boxes' TMN list?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> What I still cannot quite figure out though is what programs are on the reserved space of the HDD on the HD-DVRs that is pushed down over the satellite ?


Anything that gives you the option to "watch now".


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> From what I can tell it looks both DirecTV Cinema and Cinema Plus are VOD downloads over the internet. With all Cinema programs being PPV and Cinema Plus simply list the entire library, both PPV and free.
> 
> I notice now though that all PPV VOD selections are only in 1080P HD, and all free HD downloads are in 1080i of course.
> 
> ...


On further review, Cinema is a combination of some of the PPV channels, pre-downloaded content and some VOD, all of it provided by DirecTV. The Cinema Plus content is that, and also includes all the VOD content from the network providers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

From what I see Cinema Plus is basically more PPV with an expanded library.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

There are alot of relatively new releases listed as free. The Wolfman, Chloe, Clash of the Titans to name a few.

Edit: $5.99 shows once it's downloaded. Fail.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

balboadave said:


> On further review, Cinema is a combination of some of the PPV channels, pre-downloaded content and some VOD, all of it provided by DirecTV. The Cinema Plus content is that, and also includes all the VOD content from the network providers.


Correct, RunnerFL clued me in on the last question of what is stored on the reserved space of the HD-DVRs. So Cinema comprises PPV programs of both VOD downloads and pre-recorded on to the reserved HDD space. The shows with the "green check" marks" (Director's Choice?) seem to make up the majority of those which are pre-recorded BTW.

And Cinema Plus again is simply the entire library of all VOD and pre-recorded content both pay and free (minus Adult programming of course).



MysteryMan said:


> From what I see Cinema Plus is basically more PPV with an expanded library.


No I don't think there is any additional PPV content on Cinema Plus, just the same as those on Cinema combined with all free VOD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I looked at it yesterday and it looks like a lot of MGM movies are in 1080p and are free.

I gotta try them.

Rich


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I looked at it yesterday and it looks like a lot of MGM movies are in 1080p and are free.
> 
> I gotta try them.
> 
> Rich


Good catch, edited my prior posts to reflect this ...


----------



## eea123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Does this absolutely require an Internet connection or can it delay download over night from the stream? My ISP is Hughesnet, SAT based and has D/L limits well below any video based content. I'm in a rural area and don't have any other options for an ISP. Curious.


----------



## EW800 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, All --

I know DTV is advertising 400 of the newest releases and 4000 or so other movies and shows. Am I correct that the 400 are basically PPV and the 4000 are free movies? Do the 4000 (free?) movies download via the internet connection on demand or are they simply played on a schedule via different channels? 

Thanks!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

mws192 said:


> There are alot of relatively new releases listed as free. The Wolfman, Chloe, Clash of the Titans to name a few.
> 
> Edit: $5.99 shows once it's downloaded. Fail.


This happened to me. The web site showed the 1941 film (John Belushi) as free. After the download completed, it showed a fee of $3.99. More FAIL.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

R0am3r said:


> This happened to me. The web site showed the 1941 film (John Belushi) as free. After the download completed, it showed a fee of $3.99. More FAIL.


Belushi must have just been a baby then.:lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

R0am3r said:


> This happened to me. The web site showed the 1941 film (John Belushi) as free. After the download completed, it showed a fee of $3.99. More FAIL.


Maybe the PPV is in stealth mode!


----------



## CamFam (Oct 16, 2010)

I have the HD DVR, ChoicePlus 200 package. I went to Wal-Mart this evening and purchased a Netgear Universal WiFi Internet Adapter WNCE2001 for $63 which I was able to hook up my DTV HD DVR and connect through the internet to DirecTV without a problem.

I then went to channel 1000 (the CinemaPlus VOD channel) and began to browse movies. I've discovered that the key to what you have access to "for free" depends on your package and on what channel the movie originates. If you do not have Starz, you cannot download one of the "free" movies that originates on the Starz channel.

Bottom line: I looked for the movies that list the channel as being "1000" and am able to download them without a problem. I suspect I would need the largest channel package from DTV in order to have access to all 4,000 movies and TV shows "for free".


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

CamFam said:


> ... I then went to channel 1000 (the CinemaPlus VOD channel) and began to browse movies. I've discovered that the key to what you have access to "for free" depends on your package and on what channel the movie originates. *If you do not have Starz, you cannot download one of the "free" movies that originates on the Starz channel. ... *


I think that's the way its supposed to work, although some here have experienced some quirky behavior in this regard, in that the system sometimes allows a non-subscriber to actually download a program from a channel they are not subscribed to, then display a not authorized to view message when attempting to play it. 



> ... Bottom line: I looked for the movies that list the channel as being "1000" and am able to download them without a problem. I suspect I would need the largest channel package from DTV in order to have access to all 4,000 movies and TV shows "for free".


To be more accurate you would actually have to subscribe to both the highest package (Total Choice Premiere) plus the "HD Extra" package to have full access this way.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> To be more accurate you would actually have to subscribe to both the highest package (Total Choice Premiere) plus the "HD Extra" package to have full access this way.


And even then not everything is free.


----------

